# Probably last trip of the year...



## rdneckhntr (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow its been a while since Ive posted on here. With school and work not to mention a new gf I havent had much time to get online. I did get to go fishing last weekend at the same lake Ive had a lot of luck on this summer.

We were gonna take the ole jon boat but a friend of ours dad invited us to fish with him in his 21' stratos...even with 4 people we had plenty of room.

I ended up with 3...I caught them probably within the first hour of fishing too...They all pretty much skunked me(what can i say we all have our off days and I just couldnt set the hook for the life of me that day)...


Sad thing is that was probably the last bit of fishin ill get to do this year. Schools in, i have to work most weekends, and huntin seasons gettin close which is one of the only things that takes fishing out of the equation for me...


----------



## Jim (Sep 10, 2007)

The GF and the hunting...you are excused LOL! Post some pics if you get a big deer! I love hunting pics!


Jim


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 10, 2007)

Not excused - you need to get into some combo trips - they have black duck and sea bass trips every fall that are super cool!


----------



## rdneckhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Ill TRY to go hit the river up some at the very least. The best part about the new gf is her dad AND her hunt. The last one i had was a treehugger....got rid of her though haha. She called me the other day for him to ask me if I would help him set up a feeder and some trail cams in his honey hole..lets just say i didnt think twice...


----------



## Jim (Sep 11, 2007)

rdneckhntr said:


> Ill TRY to go hit the river up some at the very least. The best part about the new gf is her dad AND her hunt. The last one i had was a treehugger....got rid of her though haha. She called me the other day for him to ask me if I would help him set up a feeder and some trail cams in his honey hole..lets just say i didnt think twice...




SIMPLY AWESOME!


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow I need to get back in here more often...got the pics off the cams...2 big 8s and something that looks bigger but we couldnt see it very well. All of this is right over the hill from my house...probably a few hundred yards...


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes man for sure! I love that stuff!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah post those shots up here - and explain how your trail cam works. Wonder if I can set up a river cam to watch for rising Muskie?


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 3, 2007)

esquired said:


> Yeah post those shots up here - and explain how your trail cam works. Wonder if I can set up a river cam to watch for rising Muskie?



They're not my cams but they pretty much just have a sensor on them and you place them a couple feet away from a trail or feeder. You pretty much set it up then pick how long of a delay between pics you want then leave it then go back in and either take it home to get the pics off of it or change out the memory cards.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 21, 2007)

I got to go about out again today. Buddy of mine finally went through and found a good deal on a boat and bought it. Its an '81 hydrosport x250 with a 115hp. We didnt catch anything but we really did more admiring of how we had a big boat to fish out of and about how we didnt fall out of it this trip(we have a bad habit of doing that...) It was his first time having it out so we took some time to get the feel for it and figure everything out. We got to open it up a few times and it will fllyyyyyyyy. I cant wait for next summer now to fish some tournys...


----------

